# Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?



## nexistar (15. Juni 2012)

*Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*

Hallo Freunde,

ich hatte vorhin einen Stromausfall bei dem es einen richtig lauten Knall gab, wo ich mal nebenbei bemerkt einen Herz rasen bekommen habe. Jedenfalls, habe ich nun Angst dass irgendwas am Rechner nicht stimmen könnte. Allerdings könnte es auch meine Glühbirne gewesen sein, denn der funktioniert jetzt auch nicht mehr. Hier mal ein paar Fakten:

Der Rechner Funktioniert noch und ich bin gerade damit online. Temperaturen usw sind soweit auch alle OK. Es läuft im IDLE zwischen 30-35 (i7-3770K). Aber ich bin dennoch ein wenig skeptisch. Es war ein richtig lauter Knall~

Glühbirne funktioniert nicht mehr, und aus irgend einem Grund funktionieren überhaupt keine Birnen mehr. Hatte ein paar neue übrig, aber keines geht an. Ich denke da ist irgendwas durchgebrannt, oder es liegt an was anderem. Jedenfalls stehe ich nun im dunkeln. Zum Glück, habe ich noch eine kleine Stehlampe parat.

Hat irgendjemand von euch eine ähnliche Situation gehabt, oder hat Erfahrung mit sowas ?. Ich würde über Ratschläge freuen!.

Beste Grüße~


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*

Kurzzeitige Netzüberspannung. Sollte nicht vorkommen - tut es aber ab und an mal. Viele halbwegs taugliche Netzteile können solche Peaks wegstecken, Glühlampen (wie war das mit dem elektrischen Obst ?) haben da halt konstruktionsbedingte Nachteile .


----------



## Silvecio (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*

Hi,

wenn eine Glühlampe durchbrennt, fliegt auch schon mal eine Sicherung.
Könnte sein, das bei Dir Licht und Steckdosen einzeln abgesichert sind?

Andere Idee: wir haben einen Dimmer für eine Wohnzimmerlampe. Dort sind Feinsicherungen drin.
Da war letztens eine durchgebrannt.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*

Funktionieren denn noch alle Glühbirnen? ^^

Riecht es irgendwie verbrannt?


----------



## nexistar (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*



Silvecio schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn eine Glühlampe durchbrennt, fliegt auch schon mal eine Sicherung.
> Könnte sein, das bei Dir Licht und Steckdosen einzeln abgesichert sind?
> ...


 
Jap, sind alle jeweils einzeln abgesichert. Die ganze Architektur des Gebäudes ist kurios, und das wusste ich bereits vorher. Als der M-Net Techniker bei mir ankam, meinte er das gleiche er sagte, dass die Telekom hier mist gebaut hat. Könnte übrigens gut möglich sein, dass in meinem Stromnetz auch eine Sicherung abgebrannt ist, was auch erklären würde, warum die ganzen Lampen (nagut, von mir aus dann keine Birnen!) bei mir nicht funktionieren. Ich rufe am Montag am besten mal die Hausverwaltung an, soll sich ruhig der Hausmeister darum kümmern. Immerhin ist er dafür da.



Superwip schrieb:


> Funktionieren denn noch alle Glühbirnen? ^^
> 
> Riecht es irgendwie verbrannt?



Jo alle funktionieren, außer die in meinem Zimmer. Ich habe überall hin und her gerochen mit weit geöffneten Nasenlöcher, die nur darauf gewartet haben irgend ein Gestank aufzunehmen, aber nada. Ich habe wirklich gar nichts feststellen können. Und erkältet bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*

Ich würd mal sagen das gleich die Lampe mit durchgeknallt ist


----------



## Superwip (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*

Ja... der Lichtstromkreis ist wohl eindeutig irgendwie unterbrochen... vermutlich ist irgendeine Sicherung durchgebrannt

Hast du Niedervolt Halogenlampen? Dann könnte auch das Netzteil die Ursache sein... oder einen Dimmer? Dann könnte der Schuld sein


----------



## Veichtel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*

ich geh mal aus das es die Glühbirne war bei uns knallt das so richtig wenn glühbirnen kaputt gehen wie böller


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromausfall! irgendwas ist explodiert PC oder Glühbirne ?*



Veichtel schrieb:


> ich geh mal aus das es die Glühbirne war bei uns knallt das so richtig wenn glühbirnen kaputt gehen wie böller



Schliesse mich deiner Meinung an, oder der Blitz hat so Nah eingeschlagen, dass du diesen hören konntest


----------

